# Need help with installing a game from a torrent...



## OrangeMetaphor (Nov 14, 2010)

*I have a Windows 7 laptop...

But I downloaded a torrent for a pc game. "Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban" 
And most games like that have an iso or something. But this one doesn't have an iso. There are a few folders "DirectX, Support, System, AutoRun..."

But the directions in the readme are incredibly vague.
" Install Notes:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1) Unrar with WinRAR.
2) Burn the bin/cue with your favorite Burning software.
3) Install the game, use the keygen located in the DEViANCE directory
on the cd when asked for a serial number.
4) Copy Over the Crack located in the DEViANCE directory on the CD
5) And then play"'

First off : There is NO WinRAR file. Second off: THERE'S NO BIN/CUE FILE!

And when I try to run the .exe for the game I get "the program cannot start because window.dll is missing from your computer."

I have no idea what to do with this. I just want to play the game.

And with my luck, I posted this in the wrong section.
*


----------



## Gamergeek22 (Oct 25, 2010)

I suggest you stop being a thief and buy the game, so that people who put their time and money into developing games get a reward from it. Techsupportforum does not provide help with illegal activities. I assume a mod will lock this very soon.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There are reports online saying that this particular version of the game you've downloaded might be infected. Scan your computer for viruses, then delete the torrent.


----------

